# Palm Beach County FL Comcast Roamio issues



## huntrdog (Sep 16, 2013)

I purchased my Roamio Plus in mid-September and had many problems with channels intermittently dropping out, resulting in an error "v58". TiVo technical support informed me that this was often the case for South Florida Comcast customers, as the cablecard firmware needs to be upgraded, system wide, to a version higher than 1.5.2. They had no timetable as to when this might occur. Ready to send my new Tivo back for a refund, the Comcast tech (who had already been scheduled) called, and told me he'd had luck with Premier owners encountering problems, by upgrading the firmware to their newest version (1.5.2-FP2401), which was higher than what was on my cablecard. 

I kept the appointment, and after the upgrade and a hard reboot of the Roamio, things were working fine, with all six tuners. 

As of 10/30/13, however, the vast majority of channels (both SD, HD, and Pay) are not available and display the v58 error. I've had Comcast un-pair and re-pair the card several times, and refresh the signal, without resolution. TiVo tech support also spent about 45 minutes with me, checking signal strength, noise, and many other issues, determining my Roamio is working fine. 

I spoke to the Comcast tech who did the Firmware upgrade for me back in September, and he told me he's heard from one other Roamio owner in the area who also is suddenly having problems. He doesn't believe that whatever has happened at Comcast has affected Premiere owners.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm in Delray Beach and the only word I get is "Oh, you'll get the new firmware when we roll out our improved infrastructure" (the infrastructure that has gone from "summer" to "october" to "not scheduled" to "early 2014" . I sure can't believe the existing infrastructure is unable to talk to newer firmware. I wish I could get them to give me new firmware without waiting for the eternally delayed new infrastructure.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

If they won't give you the current firmware. Demand a new cable card. The 1.5.2 firmware is defective. You are within your rights to demand a fix, whether it's an upgrade or a new cable card.

There is an extreme shortage of cable cards in my part of Florida. The techs tell me that sometimes they're sent out on a cable card install and there are no cable cards in the "warehouse" to take to a customer.

Oddly, the new Xfinity/Cisco cable boxes use cable cards. Maybe you can ask for a cable box, grab the card and then return the box with your old cable card. It sure sounds like Comcast is giving you the runaround.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

The same v58 problems are currently plaguing me and my Roamio Plus using Jackson MS Comcast and a similar version Cisco card. Ordered it the first day they were available and got it the first week. For 2 months I had great service with few problems. 

About 3 weeks ago, I started experiencing many channels displaying v58. Comcast sent a refresh signal and it worked for another week. Last Friday, I experienced the same problems and replaced the card(not once, but twice with same version Cisco card). Tonight, everything failed again and I'm frustrated beyond belief!

I just want to watch all the TV channels I pay for without all this hassle. Surely there has got to be a something that can be done without having to miss tapings and miss channels.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm in Jupiter. Went through about 8-10 cable cards on an XL4 over 14 months. Drove me nuts for a long while. I finally decided to replace my 15 year old RF distribution amp. That helped with the unpairing problem. But I was still having tuning issues with both the XL4 and the new Roamio. I would try to tune to a channel and get nothing. Try again, nothing, then a couple of minutes later, it would tune. I would lose some recordings due to "no signal." 

The good news is that the "no signal" issue has been much better since the last TiVo update. I'm still pretty sure that Comcast is to blame for most of the problems. Their cable card firmware is ancient, and most of their cards are in really bad shape. 

So, until Comcast updates the firmware on the cards (supposedly early '14), you will need to set your Roamio's to 4 tuners to ensure that your recordings will occur as planned.


----------



## Edvin (Jun 10, 2011)

huntrdog said:


> He doesn't believe that whatever has happened at Comcast has affected Premiere owners.


I have a Tivo Premier in West Palm Beach and am having this issue constantly, especially with local HD channels. The rep at the office said it is an issue with the card being unable to communicate back to their servers. Supposedly they implemented an update on the server side that pings the cards and if there is no reply it deauthorizes some channels. I'm not sure that makes sense because often the channels comeback without me having to call in to do a hit on the card.

Whetever it is, it is very frustrating.


----------



## huntrdog (Sep 16, 2013)

I gave up. Sent the Roamio back to TiVo. Because it's an ongoing unresolved issue with Cisco/Comcast/Tivo, they agreed to accept a return even though I was past the 30-day guarantee period. 

I'd appreciate it if, when the 1.5.3 firmware is released, that someone post it on this thread.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

I just ordered the Roamio and Mini. First time TiVo user so looks like I will be having some issues for an unknown time. I'm located in Boca so on the sa/cisco network. Down in Fort Lauderdale where I use to live it was Motorola and seems like even Xfinity On Demand is supported there. Going on Sat to grab a cable card and will hold onto one box just incase (currently have 3 HD dvrs). The Roamio will save me $60+ per month.

Hopefully it's tolerable but if not then it will have to go back


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

nws alpine said:


> I just ordered the Roamio and Mini. First time TiVo user so looks like I will be having some issues for an unknown time. I'm located in Boca so on the sa/cisco network. Down in Fort Lauderdale where I use to live it was Motorola and seems like even Xfinity On Demand is supported there. Going on Sat to grab a cable card and will hold onto one box just incase (currently have 3 HD dvrs). The Roamio will save me $60+ per month.
> 
> Hopefully it's tolerable but if not then it will have to go back


We switched from Comcast STBs to TiVo about a month and do not regret the decision.

I don't know if your area will be different than here in Maryland -- but I went though four CableCards to get two working ones. (They use Motorola cards here in Maryland.) You might want to ask for two or three -- then later take back the ones you don't need.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

DeltaOne said:


> We switched from Comcast STBs to TiVo about a month and do not regret the decision.
> 
> I don't know if your area will be different than here in Maryland -- but I went though four CableCards to get two working ones. (They use Motorola cards here in Maryland.) You might want to ask for two or three -- then later take back the ones you don't need.


I know Tivo is going to be awesome but this thread is specifically about the Palm Beach County area. It seems as though we are in a waiting game for a system update before Comcast will update the CC firmware. We are on SA/Cisco network here which is the problem.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ever since this past Tuesday (Nov. 5), I have had major "unpairing" problems with both my XL4 and especially my Roamio Pro. Had a tech come out and he was here for three hours. Changed a bunch of coaxial ends, removed my distribution amp, etc. As fast as he, and the head-end paired the cards, they would lose pairing a few moments later. Finally, they had the head-end update the cards to 1.5.2 2401 -- the latest FW they had. And it seemed to solve the problems. That is until I woke up this morning with the same "unpairing." 

I tried the Comcast cable-card number, they did a re-pair and it lasted about 5 minutes. I finally managed to get a Comcast supervisor on the phone and he told me that many other Comcast TiVo owners in Palm Beach county have been having the same problems since Tuesday and they are working to figure out how to fix it.

The odd part about this is that my Roamio and XL4 were working very well for the prior couple of weeks. Something at Comcast PBC must have changed. I did tell him about V. 1.5.3 1101. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Any contact info you can PM me for that supervisor so I can be added to the "list" of the subscribers waiting for them to fix their end and update to 1.5.3+.

Just got my second card after they messed up the first one and the CC hotline couldn't even attempt to activate. The second card failed twice now and running 1.5.2 1401.

I can only get a few of the local channels and V58 on everything else. Should be getting digital preferred HD w/HBO.

Is there any grounds for FCC complaints as they effectively have shut off service for CC users.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Please post when this gets resolved there are people watching this thread before jumping back into a TiVo with Comcast in wpb.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TiVo Premiere in Greenacres, reporting in. Started having problems last week, pretty much as described.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

If you are having the same issues in Palm Beach county please send an email to the following address, as I heard back from them and they indicated that they would definitely address the problem.

[email protected]

Describe the symptoms, and give them your service address and phone number.

If this isn't fixed within a reasonable amount of time, I plan on going up the ladder.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

nws alpine said:


> Any contact info you can PM me for that supervisor so I can be added to the "list" of the subscribers waiting for them to fix their end and update to 1.5.3+.
> 
> Just got my second card after they messed up the first one and the CC hotline couldn't even attempt to activate. The second card failed twice now and running 1.5.2 1401.
> 
> ...


Same problems here in Jupiter. It seems as if some idiot in engineering flipped the wrong switch. Send an email to the address in my previous post. I'll report back on Tuesday or Wednesday with any info.

Actually, what was kind of amusing was after the tech updated my cards to 2401, he said, "now you'll have 5 tuners." I said, "I'll be happy with 4 that work."

P.S. Must be losing my mind, as I was actually considering an X1 if they couldn't fix this. But then I came to my senses.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

DigitalDawn said:


> Same problems here in Jupiter. It seems as if some idiot in engineering flipped the wrong switch. Send an email to the address in my previous post. I'll report back on Tuesday or Wednesday with any info.
> 
> Actually, what was kind of amusing was after the tech updated my cards to 2401, he said, "now you'll have 5 tuners." I said, "I'll be happy with 4 that work."
> 
> P.S. Must be losing my mind, as I was actually considering an X1 if they couldn't fix this. But then I came to my senses.


I will send them an email. Not going to waste my time having a tech sent out knowing there is no resolution.

Even with the basic locals and subscribing to Netflix I love the Roamio and Mini setup. The GF is much happier than the old setup with HD DVRs, Plex media server, and Apple TVs. We save a ton of heat/power in the media closet removing 3 boxes and about $60-70+ per month as we only need 1 M-card. X1 looks good from the press releases but all the issues has turned me away. I never considered Tivo in the past until the Roamio.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok folks, I'm pretty sure I have an answer to the PBC issues. Have Comcast update your cable card to 1.5.2. 2401. But here's the catch, after the update you need to reboot your Roamio or Premiere to apply the changes.

If your technician or cable-card phone support agent asked you to pull your cable card, you will need to re-set your TiVo back to 4 tuners, as pulling the card resets the box back to 6 tuners.

From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Channel List

While viewing the Channel List screen, enter the following number sequences on your Roamio remote control to set the maximum number of usable tuners:

88634 (the Roamio will use four tuners)

Afterwards, reboot your TiVo.

That should do it. I have all channels on 4 tuners working for the past 36 hours or so. I have not yet tried the 88635 code for 5 tuner operation. Let us know if this solves your problem.


----------



## Tashun (Nov 6, 2013)

DigitalDawn said:


> That should do it. I have all channels on 4 tuners working for the past 36 hours or so. I have not yet tried the 88635 code for 5 tuner operation. Let us know if this solves your problem.


In Boca area and have been dealing with this issue for awhile now. 5 tuners are working with the 88635 code and SA .2401 firmware. It took a long time to get to this point and many hours on the phone. I finally got some answers from Comcast after emailing the [email protected] people. By somewhere I mean an answer as to when we can expect the updated firmware for Cisco Cable Cards, which is early 2014. Hopefully they update to the latest version!

I have gone through the main coax cable being repaired from the node to the pedestal, from the pedestal to the house. Comcast has also come in and replaced several barrels and F connectors throughout (which removed a lot of noise from the ingress signal, funny how 4-5 other Comcast technicians never caught this prior to it being repaired), and updated my amplifier.

I could continue this rant, but the short story is that 5 tuners works, but I still occasionally have to call in activation because I lose premium channels, as has been the case for the past 3-4 years.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

All of you could have saved a lot of initial frustration if you had read the thread titled "Tuners 5 and 6 Not Authorized" (it's 20+ pages at this point). While I appreciate that this thread is specific to Palm Beach Count, FL, the issues are national.

Basically the firmware that works for Cisco/SA cards is 1.5.3.1101. Some people have had luck running earlier versions of the firmware and 5 tuners (88635 on Channel List followed by a Tivo Reboot) but even this is spotty. 

For those that want Tivos, I suggest buying a Roamio, setting it to use 4 tuners while still on the bad cablecards, and then pester Comcast for a resolution. I have spoken both to the national and local Comcast contact. They are aware of the issue (heck, that's a win in my book!) and expect to have a roll-out of the 1.5.3.1101 (or some other version that allows 6 tuners) in 1Q of 2014. However, the more people that pester them, the earlier it will be.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

jaj2276 said:


> All of you could have saved a lot of initial frustration if you had read the thread titled "Tuners 5 and 6 Not Authorized" (it's 20+ pages at this point). While I appreciate that this thread is specific to Palm Beach Count, FL, the issues are national.


While I agree with your other advice (report and pester), I think there's a good chance that the part above is wrong. There are multiple causes of cablecards not behaving well. As well as the general national problem, Comcast in Florida made changes in their network that directly caused TiVos more serious problems than elsewhere. That was pretty clear from the initial reports here and has been acknowledged by Comcast in Florida.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

+1

I have 4 tuners on my XL4, and have been set to use only 4 tuners on the Roamio from the very beginning. Something changed at the Comcast head-end that caused even more issues than usual. I'm hoping that we get 1.5.3 1101, but I'm also not holding my breath.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes this is a different issue than just the v58 tuner issue. There were changes made at the headend that effectively disables all cablecards from working at all. They are unable to stage and we get no channels.


I sent the corporate care an email too so hopefully they respond with a resolution soon. I will file an FCC complaint too.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

I spoke with someone in sales today and I asked about the new X2 dvr. She said the system here wasn't ready for it and they were expecting to have the upgrades done by 1q of 2014. I certainly hope that isn't when they plan on fixing the firware issue on the cards that would be a long time to wait.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would hope all of you are filing complaints _and _asking for service credits.


----------



## joanzen (May 1, 2002)

Wow! I love having a thread specifically for my area! I'm in Boynton Beach and misery loves company! I have three TiVos; a Series 3, TiVo HD, and Premiere. I'm not sure exactly when the problem described started, but it's definitely been happening regularly (pretty much daily) within the past couple of months or so. It's like my cablecards just lose their memory of what they're supposed to authorize. I can't even tell you how many times I go to watch a recording only to find there's nothing there because the TiVo couldn't tune the channel. This is happening across all three TiVos and I've had the oldest machine since 2006, so I'm skeptical of the Comcast reps whose response is various forms of "Oh it's a TiVo problem". There's no rhyme nor reason to the problem either. Sometimes it's my local channels that don't show up (431,432,433,434,435) and sometimes it's other HD channels. I can call the Comcast cablecard number and they'll un-pair/re-pair the card or send a 'hit' and everything magically works again. It's an incredibly frustrating situation.

My cablecard information:

S3 - Cablecard 1 - H/W Model:0800 Ver:0012 OS Ver:1.04.01 (Nov 11, 2006, 11:20:34)
Cablecard 2 - H/W Model:0600 Ver:0010 OS Build:2.3.149s2 (Mon May 2, 2005, 1:28:42PM EDT)
HD - H/W Model:0800 Ver:0012 OS Ver:01.01.10P3.1 (Jun 3, 2007, 16:58:34)
Premiere - H/W Model:0600 Ver:0010 OS Ver:2.3.149s2 (Mon May 2 2005 1:28:42 PM EST)


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

DigitalDawn said:


> Ok folks, I'm pretty sure I have an answer to the PBC issues. Have Comcast update your cable card to 1.5.2. 2401. But here's the catch, after the update you need to reboot your Roamio or Premiere to apply the changes.
> 
> If your technician or cable-card phone support agent asked you to pull your cable card, you will need to re-set your TiVo back to 4 tuners, as pulling the card resets the box back to 6 tuners.
> 
> ...


How did you get them to update your firmware to .2410? Was this through the cablecard hotline or a local tech? I'm still on 1401. I tried the 4 tuner method a few days ago and no luck. Was still unable to get my card staged properly. I will try again tonight incase anything changed. Really don't want to miss the football game tonight.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

joanzen said:


> S3 - Cablecard 1 - H/W Model:0800 Ver:0012 OS Ver:1.04.01 (Nov 11, 2006, 11:20:34)
> Cablecard 2 - H/W Model:0600 Ver:0010 OS Build:2.3.149s2 (Mon May 2, 2005, 1:28:42PM EDT)
> HD - H/W Model:0800 Ver:0012 OS Ver:01.01.10P3.1 (Jun 3, 2007, 16:58:34)
> Premiere - H/W Model:0600 Ver:0010 OS Ver:2.3.149s2 (Mon May 2 2005 1:28:42 PM EST)


I give up! You have me beat . I thought the 2007 firmware I have was the oldest, but you've got 2005 and 2006 versions. Yikes!


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

just tried again tonight and they still aren't able to get my card staged. No TV until 2014. Comcast is a joke.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Great news, and the reason my CC's unpaired yesterday for the first time in 5 days.

All the complaining worked!

I can confirm that both my TiVo's have 1.5.3 1101 firmware. It was a global update for everyone in PBC yesterday. Some of the cable-cards unpaired during the process, so if you lost your channels, call the Comcast cable-card phone number ((877) 405-2298) to get re-paired.

If you have set your Roamio for 4 tuners, you may need to pull out your cable-card and reinsert it to use all 6 tuners. For some reason, entering the TiVo tuner code in the channel list didn't work for me.

Also, it wouldn't hurt to reboot your TiVo.

Let us all know how things are going!


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

This is some great news. I went through those steps again last night and didn't get the update. Will try again later tonight. If not I will get another card on Saturday to see if that one gets the update.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Also just rebooting the Roamio will reset back to 6 tuners if the code is not working.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Its twue! Its twue! My Premier's cable card now has the new firmware. I was able to channel surf through my whole lineup without an error (a dozen channel changes was the absolute max before). I may actually consider getting a Roamio now that I see the Premier working.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Still no luck here. I might just go to swap the card again tomorrow. Still stuck on 1401 and no channels. I get the cp auth and card is locked. Still get the card not staged status.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

nws alpine said:


> Still no luck here. I might just go to swap the card again tomorrow. Still stuck on 1401 and no channels. I get the cp auth and card is locked. Still get the card not staged status.


Maybe you need to power cycle the TiVo? I've had a cron job doing that every morning at 2:00am for a while now, so if it was waiting for a new boot it would have gotten one this morning. I gotta remember to turn off that cron job come to think of it.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

I reboot it often. Doing some research it looks like my issue lies with the card not being staged properly. The cards sit at the service center and often are dropped from the headend. One suggestion is to have the front desk person run the card back to the techs and re stage the card properly. In the DVR diagnostics the firmware upgrade status is "Not Upgrading". It's not setup correctly so it won't push out the firmware.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

If you are in the clear for a couple of days please post back here. People are holding off on buying until they know it works in the area.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Sure thing. 

I'm shooting for the 30 day mark. Comcast sends out a re-authorization signal every 30 days or so. With the 1401 firmware I would have to call in to get my channels re-paired almost every month here in Jupiter.

So, if by December 15 on 1.5.3 1101 and I have all my channels, I'll feel a lot better. I'll also start rolling out the new Roamio's and Mini's to my customers here in PBC.

BTW, if I'm not mistaken, TiVo has a 30 day return policy, so you would be safe buying it now.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Just got back from the service center and swapped cards. At first they said they were out of cards but she went back into the warehouse to check with the techs. This was after I explained that I wanted to verify the card had been staged properly. She came back with a card after a bit. Put it in the Roamio and instantly it received the firmware update screen. It only took 4 cards but everything is moving along now. Just waiting for all my channels to come it.


----------



## rjd123 (Dec 2, 2009)

Can someone please tell me how to check the cable card version in the Tivo HD? I can go to the cable card menu but I don't know which screen it is listed on. It's a Comcast Scientific Atlanta cable card. I tried their support page but keep getting fatal web page errors when I try the links for Scientific Atlanta cable cards.

I'm having the same problem that a lot of people seem to be having in Palm Beach County, FL with the channels being not available.

Thank you.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

It's in the Cable Card Diag screen in the cable card menu. 

It will start with PKEY


----------



## SoFlaGuy (Oct 11, 2004)

*IT WORKS!!!!! * Ok, so I had a 2006 version of the firmware, and I had limited my TiVo Roamio to 4 tuners because of the "not authorized" issues. Was really mad about the whole "Summer, October, next year" firmware upgrade dance.

But, Friday I emailed Comcast at [email protected], gave them my service address and phone number, and told them I needed an upgrade to my TiVo Roamio cable card firmware. Last night, I got a phone call from executive support, who told me she would put in the request. Spent 45 seconds on the phone with her.

This morning, I had 1.5.3 1101 on my cable card. I had to call to get a signal sent since I was getting no channels,but after that all six tuners work and record with no issues! Hooray!

Thanks Digital Dawn.

I am in Palm Beach Gardens.


----------



## rjd123 (Dec 2, 2009)

DigitalDawn said:


> It's in the Cable Card Diag screen in the cable card menu.
> 
> It will start with PKEY


Thanks, DigitalDawn. I'm not seeing anything starting with PKEY there. The first screen has H/W model and Version which says 0012, SL No., Boot time, etc. Then OS Ver. I don't see it on the other screens either.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

You can go to the bottom or so of DVR Diagnostics or the CableCard Diagnostics screen under OS ver.


----------



## rjd123 (Dec 2, 2009)

andyf said:


> You can go to the bottom or so of DVR Diagnostics or the CableCard Diagnostics screen under OS ver.


It says:
OS Ver: 01.01.10P3.1
Build Time: Jun 3 2007, 16:58:34

Does this mean I need to email Comcast and ask for 1.5.3 1101? Or is that version for a cable card other than the Scientific Atlanta one that I have?

I appreciate all the help here.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

There have been no reports outside of Florida where Comcast will upload a new version. However, this card is so old you may get a newer version if you swap it out.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

rjd123 said:


> It says:
> OS Ver: 01.01.10P3.1
> Build Time: Jun 3 2007, 16:58:34
> 
> ...


That is the antique version I had until the new stuff appeared magically the other day. Here's what my cable card diag screen now looks like:


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Hating some folks in Florida right now.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

andyf said:


> Hating some folks in Florida right now.


That's OK. You'll note the build time is back in June. I'm hating some folks at Comcast who didn't give it to us then. My Premier has been awful close to useless since the first 20.3 update came along just about the same time.


----------



## rjd123 (Dec 2, 2009)

andyf said:


> There have been no reports outside of Florida where Comcast will upload a new version. However, this card is so old you may get a newer version if you swap it out.


Andy, every time I do anything to change equipment Comcast totally messes up my bill. Don't even get me started telling what I went through in September. LOL. Anyway, I will try the upgrade route first before I do a swap. Thank you.


----------



## rjd123 (Dec 2, 2009)

tomhorsley said:


> That is the antique version I had until the new stuff appeared magically the other day. Here's what my cable card diag screen now looks like:


Tom, thank you. That's very helpful. I'm going to try writing them and see what happens with trying to get them to upgrade it.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

SoFlaGuy said:


> *IT WORKS!!!!! * Ok, so I had a 2006 version of the firmware, and I had limited my TiVo Roamio to 4 tuners because of the "not authorized" issues. Was really mad about the whole "Summer, October, next year" firmware upgrade dance.
> 
> But, Friday I emailed Comcast at [email protected], gave them my service address and phone number, and told them I needed an upgrade to my TiVo Roamio cable card firmware. Last night, I got a phone call from executive support, who told me she would put in the request. Spent 45 seconds on the phone with her.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that it works! Our friends in Frenchman's Reserve have neighbors who got the update as well.

I also just received the new 20.3.7 TiVo firmware on my XL4, so now we have 10 tuners with DTA.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> Great news, and the reason my CC's unpaired yesterday for the first time in 5 days.
> 
> All the complaining worked!
> 
> ...


Ours seems to be working now. I am keeping my fingers crossed this is the fix we've been needing! :up:


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Now that we are past the firmware issues has anyone heard of a timeframe for Xfinity On Demand support in our area. Down south the Motorola guys have it already.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like this was definitely restricted to just TiVos in Palm Beach County:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...-Atlanta-Cisco-Cable-Boxes/m-p/1922885#M90580

Sorry Memphis .


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder how many other areas in Florida have the old firmware? I know there are some places that have 1101.


----------



## ybtrue (Jul 20, 2009)

You guys are causing me to want to go and purchase the Roamio.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

ybtrue said:


> You guys are causing me to want to go and purchase the Roamio.


I just did once I saw my Premier actually work well with the new firmware. I just hope Comcast doesn't decide to reload the old firmware when they see I moved the cable card to a different TiVo .


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> I just did once I saw my Premier actually work well with the new firmware. I just hope Comcast doesn't decide to reload the old firmware when they see I moved the cable card to a different TiVo .


Can you do that? If I purchased a Roamio, I could essentially just move the card myself? I wouldn't need a Comcast tech out here?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ziggie said:


> Can you do that? If I purchased a Roamio, I could essentially just move the card myself? I wouldn't need a Comcast tech out here?


Basically, yes. You would have to call a special number for the Comcast CableCARD hotline to update the pairing to the new Roamio, but self-installs of CableCARDs have been mandated by the FCC for almost 2 years now. Gone are the days of needing a tech for a CableCard install.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> Basically, yes. You would have to call a special number for the Comcast CableCARD hotline to update the pairing to the new Roamio, but self-installs of CableCARDs have been mandated by the FCC for almost 2 years now. Gone are the days of needing a tech for a CableCard install.


Thank you! This is great news for us :up:


----------



## rjd123 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just wanted to post an update that Comcast pushed 1.5.3 1101 to my Scientific Atlanta cable card, and paired it, and that fixed the issues that I had with channels not coming in. I'm going to think about maybe upgrading to Roamio now that the channels are finally working right for me here in Palm Beach Gardens. I appreciate the help here. Thanks!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll chime in to add that my problems (in Greenacres) with lost channels on my Premiere were resolved with the cable card update, as well.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

danterner said:


> I'll chime in to add that my problems (in Greenacres) with lost channels on my Premiere were resolved with the cable card update, as well.


We're neighbors  And my daughter's Premiere is fixed as well (Boynton Beach).


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

All good in Boca too. No more errors.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Lost everything as of 10 minutes ago. All V58 errors :<


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Called comcast and they re-paired the cards again (sigh)


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine has been going strong. Hopefully it doesn't happen again.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ziggie said:


> Lost everything as of 10 minutes ago. All V58 errors :<


Ziggie,

Is your TiVo on a UPS?


----------



## joanzen (May 1, 2002)

joanzen said:


> My cablecard information:
> 
> S3 - Cablecard 1 - H/W Model:0800 Ver:0012 OS Ver:1.04.01 (Nov 11, 2006, 11:20:34)
> Cablecard 2 - H/W Model:0600 Ver:0010 OS Build:2.3.149s2 (Mon May 2, 2005, 1:28:42PM EDT)
> ...


FYI. Prior to 11/15, my Premiere, HD, and S3 had various firmware versions. I came back from vacation today (12/1) to find my Premiere, HD, and CC1 on my S3 all at PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1101. Strangely, CC2 in my S3 was not updated, so I'll have to give them a call tomorrow about that. But it does appear that the many complaints got some attention.


----------



## jgorran (Nov 4, 2013)

Palm Beach Couty TIVO owners,
I'm coming a little late to this thread, but I live in Boynton Beach and have experienced ALL of the problems you have. I have a three year old two tuner Premier with a cable card. I am still having the problems as of today 12/9/13. The SAME problems Do I need to have Comcast re-pair my card or do I need the new firmware specifically for my card? Can someone tell me what I need to do to get this resolved. thanks gang.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

First thing you need to do is find out what firmware your card is running.

Go to the TiVo Cable Card Diag menu and look for the word PKEY. The firmware version will follow. Let us know what version you have, and we'll take it from there.


----------



## jgorran (Nov 4, 2013)

Digital Dawn,
Thanks for the reply. Here's what I have done this morning right before seeing your current post. I sent an email to
[email protected] and then I went first and removed the cablecard to see who made it, model number , date etc. I put it back in and lo and behold, i started receiving the 1.5.3 1101 firmware update. So I am assuming that the issues may now be solved, at least for us lucky folks in Palm Beach County and I too will consider buying a Roamio. So far, so good. I hope it holds!!!!


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> Ziggie,
> 
> Is your TiVo on a UPS?


My apologies! I'm sorry, I just saw your post to me now.

My issue was due to Comcast recoding my bill (sigh). They have since fixed the problem.

But, just wondering.. what is a UPS?


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

jgorran said:


> Digital Dawn,
> Thanks for the reply. Here's what I have done this morning right before seeing your current post. I sent an email to
> [email protected] and then I went first and removed the cablecard to see who made it, model number , date etc. I put it back in and lo and behold, i started receiving the 1.5.3 1101 firmware update. So I am assuming that the issues may now be solved, at least for us lucky folks in Palm Beach County and I too will consider buying a Roamio. So far, so good. I hope it holds!!!!


Great news. I'm having a Roamio sale. PM me for the details.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ziggie said:


> My apologies! I'm sorry, I just saw your post to me now.
> 
> My issue was due to Comcast recoding my bill (sigh). They have since fixed the problem.
> 
> But, just wondering.. what is a UPS?


A UPS is an Uninterruptible power supply. Basically, this means that (on most units) electronics plugged into this device are always running on battery power. When the power goes out -- as it always does down here in Florida -- your TiVo will stay on and won't reboot.

I have my TiVo, router, network switch and Control4 controller all running on a Panamax UPS. BTW, there are much less expensive models available from APC ($35 +)


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> A UPS is an Uninterruptible power supply. Basically, this means that (on most units) electronics plugged into this device are always running on battery power. When the power goes out -- as it always does down here in Florida -- your TiVo will stay on and won't reboot.
> 
> I have my TiVo, router, network switch and Control4 controller all running on a Panamax UPS. BTW, there are much less expensive models available from APC ($35 +)


Thanks Dawn  I was pretty sure that's what you were referring to, but I wasn't sure. To answer your question though...no, we don't. It's been on my "to do" list for ages.. I need to give it a higher priority :up:


----------



## jgorran (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, yesterday was a good day for my Tivo Premier when after removing and then re-inserting the cable card, the new firmware was downloaded. So far, after 30 hours, everything seems to be working as it used to. Yesterday, I even received a phone call from a gentleman at Comcast respondng to my message to [email protected] He gave me his name and number in case anything else was not working. So all seems well after several months of continuing frustration and finger pointing every which way.


----------



## Edvin (Jun 10, 2011)

Is anyone seeing Xfinity on demand available? The Tivo site says it should be available for our zip codes.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Edvin said:


> Is anyone seeing Xfinity on demand available? The Tivo site says it should be available for our zip codes.












You're right. But we don't see anything on Channel 01 other than what's been there all along


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Ziggie said:


> You're right. But we don't see anything on Channel 01 other than what's been there all along


Nothing is supposed to show up on Channel 01, AFAIK. The interface is strictly through the VOD app; to the user it will appear to be the same sort of mechanism as Netflix or Hulu Plus.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> Nothing is supposed to show up on Channel 01, AFAIK. The interface is strictly through the VOD app; to the user it will appear to be the same sort of mechanism as Netflix or Hulu Plus.


Ahh, thanks CC :up:

I will check and see if I can find the app on my unit.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I really, really, really hope I'm wrong, but this could be a mistake on the TiVo website. And I don't see the Comcast app in the TiVo list.

From what I've been hearing, Comcast has decided to stop rolling out VOD for TiVo, and will only offer it in the markets it's currently available in.

I just left a message over in the Comcast forums to see if they know anything about this. Perhaps we need to re-connect to the TiVo servers to download the app?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> I really, really, really hope I'm wrong, but this could be a mistake on the TiVo website. And I don't see the Comcast app in the TiVo list.
> 
> From what I've been hearing, Comcast has decided to stop rolling out VOD for TiVo, and will only offer it in the markets it's currently available in.
> 
> I just left a message over in the Comcast forums to see if they know anything about this. Perhaps we need to re-connect to the TiVo servers to download the app?


I don't have the app either. But I'm curious as to why Comcast would not provide it to surrounding counties? The TiVo page *does* tell you to force a reboot to see if the app will appear/launch.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> I just left a message over in the Comcast forums to see if they know anything about this. Perhaps we need to re-connect to the TiVo servers to download the app?


DD, what forum did you post in? What is the best forum over there for PBC Tivo/Comcast issues?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Ziggie said:


> I don't have the app either. But I'm curious as to why Comcast would not provide it to surrounding counties?


From what I hear, it's not a simple process at the local level. Each head-end of a franchise has to be strongly tied in to the internet. What the head-end sends out, and what frequency it sends it out at, are all determined by what the internet app negotiates. So it really needs to be a franchise by franchise roll-out, which may or may not be stalled now.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> From what I hear, it's not a simple process at the local level. Each head-end of a franchise has to be strongly tied in to the internet. What the head-end sends out, and what frequency it sends it out at, are all determined by what the internet app negotiates. So it really needs to be a franchise by franchise roll-out, which may or may not be stalled now.


CC, I wish I knew what you were saying! lol  Unfortunately, I don't understand. I wish I did.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Ziggie said:


> CC, I wish I knew what you were saying! lol  Unfortunately, I don't understand. I wish I did.


In short, your TiVo has to be able to talk to a local piece of cable company hardware over the internet. Setting up that local hardware on the internet is non-trivial and may be impossible for some local setups. Thus Comcast has to roll out the Xfinity On Demand one local piece at a time, normally at the franchise or county level.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> In short, your TiVo has to be able to talk to a local piece of cable company hardware over the internet. Setting up that local hardware on the internet is non-trivial and may be impossible for some local setups. Thus Comcast has to roll out the Xfinity On Demand one local piece at a time, normally at the franchise or county level.


Thanks CC for taking the time to re-explain it to me  Palm Beach County is the 2nd largest county in the entire state and Comcast absorbed whatever Adelphia left behind. Wouldn't a cable card "talk" to the same piece of company hardware that the cable box does? They told us to expect VOD in January of 2013 so they're about a year late.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Ziggie said:


> Wouldn't a cable card "talk" to the same piece of company hardware that the cable box does?


Yes, it's the same piece of company hardware, the head-end. A cable company supplied box is able to talk through its cablecard to the head-end to arrange the Xfinity On Demand show, so the communication is happening completely over your coax cable. Unfortunately, the protocol language for talking through the cablecard to the head-end is a proprietary protocol that is dependent on the particular cable company and particular local hardware; there is no way for TiVo to implement it and talk over the coax. So what TiVo and Comcast have done is implement an alternate route over the internet between the TiVo box and the head-end. But now you've got some things coming over the internet and some things coming over the coax, and the Comcast head-end has to merge everything together, which can be difficult.

In your case, it's likely to be very difficult for Comcast to do. Since the franchise was recently acquired (I think you said), it's not running Comcast's standard hardware and protocol, so there's a whole lot of new local effort that needs to be figured out.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes, it's the same piece of company hardware, the head-end. A cable company supplied box is able to talk through its cablecard to the head-end to arrange the Xfinity On Demand show, so the communication is happening completely over your coax cable. Unfortunately, the protocol language for talking through the cablecard to the head-end is a proprietary protocol that is dependent on the particular cable company and particular local hardware; there is no way for TiVo to implement it and talk over the coax. So what TiVo and Comcast have done is implement an alternate route over the internet between the TiVo box and the head-end. But now you've got some things coming over the internet and some things coming over the coax, and the Comcast head-end has to merge everything together, which can be difficult.
> 
> In your case, it's likely to be very difficult for Comcast to do. Since the franchise was recently acquired (I think you said), it's not running Comcast's standard hardware and protocol, so there's a whole lot of new local effort that needs to be figured out.


Comcast took over Adelphia in this area several years ago. During a service call is when the tech said we were "in line" to get VOD around Jan., 2013.

Thank you CC for explaining the finer points


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ziggie said:


> DD, what forum did you post in? What is the best forum over there for PBC Tivo/Comcast issues?


Here's the thread. Comcast wasn't much help, but they did seem to think that PBC has the VOD feature now.

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Tivo-On-Demand-zip-33458/m-p/1959011#U1959011

I've been trying to connect to the TiVo servers for the past hour or so, but I've been having network errors when trying to connect. Hopefully they will be back online again later today. Keeping finger crossed.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> Here's the thread. Comcast wasn't much help, but they did seem to think that PBC has the VOD feature now.
> 
> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Tivo-On-Demand-zip-33458/m-p/1959011#U1959011
> 
> I've been trying to connect to the TiVo servers for the past hour or so, but I've been having network errors when trying to connect. Hopefully they will be back online again later today. Keeping finger crossed.


Thanks for the link DD. You're right, not too much help from Comcast.

I'll keep my fingers crossed the VOD comes up for you too! I rebooted once, but nada.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The lack of the Comcast VOD app may be related to this thread.

I briefly followed a link to the Comcast forums from that thread and it suggests contacting the Comcast CableCard hotline may be a good first step since they have a good working knowledge of Comcast systems and Tivo. Good luck!


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> The lack of the Comcast VOD app may be related to this thread.
> 
> I briefly followed a link to the Comcast forums from that thread and it suggests contacting the Comcast CableCard hotline may be a good first step since they have a good working knowledge of Comcast systems and Tivo. Good luck!


Thanks for the link tater... I just might hold off on the VOD app.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

My zip code in Boca is still showing not available for VOD. 

We had a major outage the past few days and saw multiple bucket trucks in our community. Our cable was on and off for 2 days and internet was out for 3. After they fixed it I still had to call in to get my internet back. Now getting almost 70down/10up. On the same Blast package before the outage we had the older 25/5 speeds. I wonder if there was an upgrade gone wrong that caused the significant outage.

Now Netflix snaps into SuperHD in about 2 seconds were it was not always able to go to the highest bit rate at all.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

nws alpine said:


> My zip code in Boca is still showing not available for VOD.
> 
> We had a major outage the past few days and saw multiple bucket trucks in our community. Our cable was on and off for 2 days and internet was out for 3. After they fixed it I still had to call in to get my internet back. Now getting almost 70down/10up. On the same Blast package before the outage we had the older 25/5 speeds. I wonder if there was an upgrade gone wrong that caused the significant outage.
> 
> Now Netflix snaps into SuperHD in about 2 seconds were it was not always able to go to the highest bit rate at all.


I don't know if this affected you, but some time ago they doubled the speed for Performance Plus and above packages, HOWEVER, to get that speed you had to restart your modem. Until/unless you did that, you got the same speeds you always did. When I restarted back then, I got similar speed upgrades to you without any more expense.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Even though our zip code (here in Jupiter) says we should have VOD, there's still no Xfinity app in either of my TiVo's.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

This is really strange. I wish Comcast would make up their mind. Now my PBC zip code is showing that VOD is NOT available. Go figure.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

DigitalDawn said:


> This is really strange. I wish Comcast would make up their mind. Now my PBC zip code is showing that VOD is NOT available. Go figure.


We're now getting the same message


----------

